# Front seat passenger.... Is this OK?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira likes to sit in the front seat. What more can I say.
She sits like a human passenger, and looks out the front windshield, and the passenger window.

I have mixed feelings about this, and was wondering if anyone else allows their dog to ride as front seat passenger?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

For obvious reasons, it's extremely dangerous.

If you even remotely have to hit your brakes, your dog is going to slam into the window. If you have to swerve, one direction is another window for her to slam into, but even worse is that the other direction is YOU she'll slam into. This isn't even talking about an accident. I'm just talking about what'll happen if you have to brake harder than expected or if you do what 99% of society does and swerve around a squirrel, plastic baggie, or a leaf in the middle of the road. no offense intended to your driving skill, just saying - society in general.

Also worth noting is that if your vehicle has airbags, it will kill your dog if you're in an accident and the airbag deploys.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

You can buy a harness and post vehicles allow you to turn off passenger airbag. The harness ,there is athread about it and the airbagyour owner manual.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta likes riding up front. Though she recentely discovered there is an entire backseat she can ride in so she's started riding back there and taking a nap instead. I cant comfortably set up my vehicles to accomodate a crate as well as everything else we carry on a daily basis so the dogs are free roam in the car but they also know the rules of not moving around. They usually lay on the floor wedged between seats.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rerun said:


> For obvious reasons, it's extremely dangerous.
> 
> If you even remotely have to hit your brakes, your dog is going to slam into the window. If you have to swerve, one direction is another window for her to slam into, but even worse is that the other direction is YOU she'll slam into. This isn't even talking about an accident. I'm just talking about what'll happen if you have to brake harder than expected or if you do what 99% of society does and swerve around a squirrel, plastic baggie, or a leaf in the middle of the road. no offense intended to your driving skill, just saying - society in general.
> 
> Also worth noting is that if your vehicle has airbags, it will kill your dog if you're in an accident and the airbag deploys.


A few good points. I've seen so many dog owners driving with their dogs in the front seat, and it never really occurred to me, just how dangerous it would be for the dog. Even the advertisements for the dog seat belts, show the dog in the front.

FWIW... she only sits there, when I go for bagels in the morning, otherwise my wife is sitting there. 

In all honesty, I want to get one of those truck dividers, and put her in the back of the truck.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Unless you're going to remember to turn your airbag on and off every single time you have a human passenger, I wouldn't recommend turning them off. In an accident, it can be the difference between life and death. Much safer to have the dog ride in the back of the car. Just like a child, they don't always get to do what is most "fun"


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Everyone is trained to stay in the back if they're not in a kennel. Though they often like to rest their head on the middle section, especially if all the seats are folded down. It's annoying as **** when they put their front feet up and stand in the middle to peer out the window.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I used to let Bear right in the front of the truck (back then king cabs were unheard of), but no dogs in the front since the advent of airbags now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I forget what the video is called, and it was in a foreign language, but it showed what happens to dogs in crashes wearing seat belts, and it was not pretty.
The video (using crash test dummy-dogs) showed that it's safest for them to be crated if in a crash. 
That said, I let mine ride on my lap in the front seat, or loose in the back seat. It's a Dachshund. 
We had our Boston in the back window once, like a bobble head doll, she loves it back there (we were in his Mercedes), and my husband put on his brakes, we weren't even going but about 25, and she kind of flew through the car and toppled down by his foot on the accelerator!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Any dog unrestrained in the back seat becomes a projectile in a collision. Front seat passengers and the driver are at risk of injury or worse from the dog flying forward. The dog is at risk from hitting the windshield and even from being ejected through the window. Seatbelts or a crate for all critters, all the time, just like kids have to be in a carseat 100%.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Quinnsmom said:


> Any dog unrestrained in the back seat becomes a projectile in a collision. Front seat passengers and the driver are at risk of injury or worse from the dog flying forward. The dog is at risk from hitting the windshield and even from being ejected through the window. Seatbelts or a crate for everyone, all the time, just like kids have to be in a carseat 100%.


What she said.

And many unsecured dogs have survived a crash only to be hit by a car when they are running free after the accident.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

If I bring the dog anywhere with me it is usually in our SUV. The dog stays in the back end either in a crate or behind a divider so it cannot crawl into the backseat. It is one less distraction I need while I am driving.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry if I am repeating what is said, I don't want to read every response. I do not let my dogs in the front seat because it is obviously more dangerous to hit a windshield than to hit the back of a seat. I realize either way the dog will likely die in a serious accident but it just makes me feel better knowing there are seats between the dog and the windshield. Another good reason to keep the dogs in the back is to avoid distracting you. They are more likely to distract you if they are that close then if they are behind you. The only time I even allow my dogs in the front is if I am riding in the passenger seat and Daisy climbs in my lap (46lbs and 24" height in a lap is ridiculous.) She doesn't stay there long and I do get nervous with her there, but there isn't a ton of room in the van for her ( what with the other two dogs, bird cages, and luggage) so she likes to sit in my lap for a few minutes and then climb in the back.


----------

